# Need help filling my boat with divers



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey I'm looking for some company diving and help with gas. I have a 25ft sea cat set up very well for diving.
I'm into spearfishing, shooting lionfish, and just diving.
I would prefer a little experience so I don't have to baby site.
PM me if you need a ride and want to go diving this weekend.
3 more divers would be a good #.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Why dont you take a few politicians?!?!

Just make sure you give them an extra weight belt and an empty tank...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Bump for ya, hope you get out!


----------



## El Gato (May 11, 2016)

Tried to PM you but seems not to work. I'm interested!


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*El Gato*

I tried pm'ing you too and it did not work.
Just email me at [email protected]


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Email sent


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

I PMed you and it seems to have gone through. Let me know if you didn't get it and I'll shoot you an email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

Ill be back in from offshore on the 18th... just getting back into it... made 9 dives in 4 days last hitch and the hitch before we had a 3 dive day... not and expert but require no oversight... Nitrox certified with spear and lion gear .... I like diving during the week but weekends are duable also .... I work 14 and 14 and I am trying to get in as many dives as I can in the next few months... plan is to dive master then instructor cert for future business plans ....


----------



## El Gato (May 11, 2016)

Bill_Money - I can't PM, but I'm looking for people to go with me. I have a boat and an odd schedule. PM me and let's get some dives in


----------

